# Best cranky villager



## mangoe (Aug 9, 2020)

So I want to have each type of personality on my island, and I need a cranky villager. I’ve never had a cranky villager before, I mostly have lazys bc they’re a•d•o•r•a•b•l•e.
So what cranky villager is the best?


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

I really really really like Spike.  He's a big softy on the inside.


----------



## justalittlemad (Aug 9, 2020)

I adore Roscoe personally with Walt as a close second.


----------



## marea (Aug 9, 2020)

Grizzly is my favorite cranky in acnh.


----------



## Forthefunofit (Aug 9, 2020)

Wolfgang
Blue wolf that loves chillin on my island and telling my lazy villagers to take their future more seriously


----------



## amylsp (Aug 9, 2020)

Static first with Roscoe second.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Aug 9, 2020)

The correct answer is Cyd. Elvis and Spike are great too.


----------



## mangoe (Aug 9, 2020)

Let me go check those villagers out! I may or may have not printed out a list of villagers


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 9, 2020)

It's Dobie. Any other answer is objectively wrong


----------



## Serabee (Aug 9, 2020)

DOBIE. Forever and ever, Dobie will always be best 





He's the only one who actually looks OLD. Plus, he has a neat house- I gave him a secluded section of beach on my island and his house looks fantastic on it-




​I've changed his house a bit since then, but it's still the same concept. Behind his house is a little party beach area. I imagine Dobie shaking his fist and complaining about young 'uns sneaking onto his property... but then he's also secretly bopping along to their young people music 
Seriously, I like a lot of crankies, but Dobie will ALWAYS be kind to me!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> It's Dobie. Any other answer is objectively wrong


Agreed! He's just the personality personified (...wolfified?)


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 9, 2020)

Roscoe and Gaston. When Roscoe gets mad or annoyed, the whites of his eyes turn yellow, which I think is pretty interesting.

Gaston: I initially didn’t care for him or harry who i had in NL, but both actually grew on me - especially Gaston. If I had more room, he’d be one of the first ones I’d invite in spite of his terrible house interior.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 9, 2020)

I'd say Spike. I really like the punk theme and the deep voice actually fits his looks. And honestly he's such a sweetie and is always like "Don't slip and fall!!!!!1!!!111"


----------



## Serabee (Aug 9, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> I'd say Spike. I really like the punk theme and the deep voice actually fits his looks. And honestly he's such a sweetie and is always like "Don't slip and fall!!!!!1!!!111"


The cranky personality, in general, is one of my faves! Like... they're cranky, but they're also completely self-aware that they're stereotypical "grumpy old men" and are totally cool joking about it. And it never takes long for them to reveal their sweet and caring side! They remind me of my late Papa  They're tied with sisterly as my favorite personality... but that's basically the female version of them, lol


----------



## Mattician (Aug 9, 2020)

Static is my favorite cranky villager, and he might be my favorite overall right now.


----------



## Minimasher (Aug 9, 2020)

Static. enough said


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh I also really like Ricky. Have him in new leaf and he is def fav


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 9, 2020)

Boris: He's a chocolate loving boar with an extravagant house and adorable face enough said. Another favourite of mine is Hopper: he's adorable because of how hilariously cranky he looks as a pudgy penguin.

There are a ton of amazing crankies, t they are equally as cute as any other personality in their own grumpy way.


----------



## NyattaSama (Aug 9, 2020)

I have Roscoe and Kabuki on my island and I adore them both! Roscoe has always been a favorite of mine and Kabuki has been growing on me. I love Kabuki so much now I even built a kabuki theatre for him lol. Both of them love to sing and I always find them singing in the weirdest places.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 9, 2020)

Cranky is a wonderful personality, definitely my second favorite of the male personalities behind Smug.

Not sure who would fit best for you without knowing the rest of the villagers you have and your personal taste, but here are some of my favorites:

Butch: He's not as desirable for me since I tend to go for designs with more unique aspects, but he might fit with a bunch of Lazies. He's just a good standard rottweiler dog. I had him in my original GameCube town and he showed up again for a time in both City Folk and one of my New Leaf games, but I didn't play City Folk for long and moved him out of New Leaf for new experiences. Regardless, good dog.

Camofrog: I've never had him in a town personally, but I like his design a lot and he could probably fit in here. His face is cute enough when you look past the camouflage. His camouflage ties in well with his house's interior design.

Del: He has a cool metallic, robotic design like Ribbot and Sprocket. I have him in New Leaf rather than New Horizons, but I've read on here that apparently his (and the other two robots) eyes are backlit and look cool at night. Someone else would have to verify that though.

Dobie: Just a good old Wolf. His elderly appearance is unique and he has a cool house.

Hopper: He might look a bit angry because of his eyebrows, but penguins are my favorite animals, and my admittedly biased opinion is that he's probably cute enough to fit in. 

Lobo: The other Wolves tend to get most of the attention and love from the playerbase, but Lobo's my favorite. His eyes are really striking and cool. Good simple house inside and out. 

Octavian: Not particularly cute, but I always have to mention Octavian when it comes to Cranky villagers because there are only three permanent Octopus villagers and he's the original and my favorite. 

Static: He's visually interesting with his light purple fur and yellow and green accents. I could see him among other cute villagers. 

Also love Apollo, Boris, Buzz, Kabuki, Knox, Rasher, Vic, and Walt but they don't really fit.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 9, 2020)

Dobie is the best cranky no doubt. He's got such a sweet personality once you get to know him.


----------



## Marte (Aug 9, 2020)

Cranky is my favourite personality, I got three of them ahah. Bruce wins for me, even tho I don't have him. His design is so pretty.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 9, 2020)

Wolfgang and Kabuki are my two favorites! Kabuki's yard was really fun to decorate, but I love Wolfgang's design * v *


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Wolfgang. He’s an old favorite of mine and my parents. He reminds me of my dad in particular; has an awesome jacket, wears glasses a lot and listens to music all the time (though my dad likes 80s prog rock not D&B)


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 9, 2020)

Any of the Cranky wolves besides Dobie are great picks!  Bruce is also a really nice one that I happen to have in my town. I would also recommend Apollo. He’s just iconic.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 9, 2020)

wolfgang or fang. i've had fang since my nl town and i really love him. his personality is cranky but i honestly don't think he's cranky at all lol. he's really cute, just an old soul stuck in a young wolf's body.


----------



## trashpedia (Aug 9, 2020)

Apollo, Wolfgang, and Grizzly are my favorites!


----------



## Akeath (Aug 9, 2020)

I really like Groucho. You need to see him animated to understand how cool he is - his expressions are so adorable.


----------



## Piggleton (Aug 9, 2020)

MURPHY!! He smol but cranky! Super super cute


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 9, 2020)

Cranky is one of my favorite personalities! I love Chief and there are so many others I'm interested in one day cycling onto my island, including Apollo (classic bald eagle, such magnificent creatures), Wolfgang (so sophisticated), Dobie (old cranky man who's probably very soft on the inside), Hopper (such a cutie with his chonk), Gonzo (the tuffs of white fur on his face are adorable), Knox (Medieval knight, need I say more) -- just to name a few.


----------



## sudo (Aug 9, 2020)

Gonzo is such an underrated cranky. Who doesn't love a cranky koala and his design is super cute.


----------



## TaylaJade (Aug 9, 2020)

Any of the cranky wolves are A++ choices, but Chief is especially close to my heart.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 9, 2020)

Kabuki is my favorite cranky!

Cranky is my least favorite personality, and I am considering not having any in the future, so I will try to advise from that perspective. 

Perhaps if you favor the lazies choosing a cutsier cranky might help? Most of them look kind of angry, but Vladimir and hamphrey are little and round. And Vladimir has the play hobby, so he’s probably be running around all the time, which sounds cute.

Tom looks like angry Moe, and the cats are mostly pretty cute.

Cyd is a new villager and would be fun to have, and he is pretty cute and I like the bright color.

Gaston and Gonzo are both cute as well. Spike, if you look past how big he is, is very cute. I like his eyes, and he looks cuddly. 

The wolves are not my fave but most of them are pretty inoffensive and don’t look as angry as most of the crankies. Other people are doing a much better job than I could of talking them up.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 9, 2020)

For me,Static is the best cranky villager.He's always smiling and he always has a cold brewski in his uh....paw.Hmm,maybe that's why he's always smiling.....


----------



## Toska (Aug 9, 2020)

For right now I absolutely love Fang! He's such a sweetheart, always giving my snooty (Diana) flowers. I would definetly recommend him!


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 9, 2020)

marshallows said:


> wolfgang or fang. i've had fang since my nl town and i really love him. his personality is cranky but i honestly don't think he's cranky at all lol. he's really cute, just an old soul stuck in a young wolf's body.


Fang is old, he’s just really well-preserved!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 10, 2020)

octavian is the best cranky. that said, there's a lot of good crankies out there and one of them is dobie. his popularity skyrocketed ever since NH came out and its so good to see this boomer getting the limelight he deserves.


----------



## Clock (Aug 10, 2020)

Tom, he is my favorite villager and a bit underrated even though he is a cat.


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

dobie! he’s an elderly cranky wolf,, what’s not to love? 

bruce is also great, too; i might be biased since i love the deers but he’d be wonderful to have around ;u;


----------



## dcheck (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m always a fan of Roscoe! He was on my first ever island and I haven’t been able to go without him since


----------



## kayleee (Aug 10, 2020)

My favorite crankies are Roscoe, Static and Chief. but I do quite like the cranky personality overall and I’ve been thinking of trading out Chief for a different cranky that I’ve never had before.


----------



## Kattea (Aug 10, 2020)

I like Fang, he doesn't look cranky at all. His house is lovely as well.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 10, 2020)

Wolfgang. 

Totally awesome.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Wolfgang. Without a doubt. I love him so much.  

But these bois get honorable mentions because they are cute too:
Butch
Dobie
Fang
Roscoe


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 10, 2020)

I have Wolfgang in my island. I love his chill old man vibe.
I changed his catchphrase to “kiddo” which I think suits him better than his “snarrrrl” one. 
sometimes I feel like he’s not even a cranky villager and can be quite cheery


----------



## Eevees (Aug 10, 2020)

Dobie ! He is an old gentlemen.


----------



## Alma (Aug 10, 2020)

*Pats my status*

Kabuki has been my favorite Cranky since Gamecube!! Splendid boy...


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 10, 2020)

Dobie and Wolfgang are the best crankies out there!! They're so loveable and sweet


----------



## Zerous (Aug 10, 2020)

Cranky is my favourite personality, although I did prefer them in the previous games.

My favourites are probably Walt, Static, Roscoe, and Octavian, but heaps of them are adorable hah


----------



## lulu9956 (Aug 10, 2020)

HOPPER!!!! He's precious and wonderful and I love him!


----------



## Magnetar (Aug 10, 2020)

That would be Cyrano for me.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 10, 2020)

sudo said:


> Gonzo is such an underrated cranky. Who doesn't love a cranky koala and his design is super cute.


A angry little koala that says mate all the time <3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 10, 2020

Cyd is also another cranky I find cool.


----------



## Spunki (Aug 10, 2020)

There are way to many crankies I like, like Static, Del, Roscoe, Groucho, Rolf, Hopper etc.

But old cranky Koala Gonzo will always be my favorite. Look how sad he looks in this picture. He was visiting Bluebear and suddenly plopped on the Ground, so I tried different expressions and in this one he looks more like a Little Child which was told, that it does not get any Sweets anymore before bedtime.






Also he has those Anime Stars in his eyes, whenever he is shocked or excited.





Love him!


----------

